# american rv



## 101634 (Nov 1, 2006)

hiya we got told we ve had are electrics bodged we are worried sick now any suggestions please who to trust


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

william,

Welcome to MHF!

Perhaps you would give us more context to go on. You have a Murvi now, perhaps have bought a second-hand RV (just retired?), but are having some sort of difficulty with the quality of the conversion to 240V?

Detail is everything if you wish MHF to offer specific assistance rather than sympathy! 

Dave


----------

